
Show HN: Hacker News reader on Steam - Gametroleum
https://store.steampowered.com/app/834410/Hacker_News_Reader/
======
saintPirelli
I thought that this might be for me until I saw it was only for Windows.

------
Gametroleum
Made with JavaFX and build as native application using Java 9 jlink

------
pushpeshkarki
Is this free or Paid?

